# New Vacation Home In The Driveway



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We were able to sell our 25RSS to a wonderful family who just loves it and will continue to take care of it, but I finally got some pictures of the new vacation home on wheels.

******sorry, but the earlier link didn't work. I think I fixed it.**************

Darlene

http://www.ritzpix.com/a/v.cfm?h=294706CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That thing sure looks sweet....like a mobile 5 STAR hotel.

Congrats.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Awesome 5er.........hope you and your familiy have tons of great times in it!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice D









Looks great and have fun.

Steve


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice D.

Sherry and I will be taking a similar route sometime in the future.

First we have to figure how to pay for a 2500HD.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I feel a little sad every time someone goes over to the other side







But that is one nice SOB







I sure hope you told the new family about us


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks nice!

Are you able to rotate the photos?? My neck hurts! lol


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> I feel a little sad every time someone goes over to the other side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,

The new owners came from this site, so they are already members. We hated to lose the OB too, because it felt so good to be a part of such a great group, but we just couldn't get what we wanted from the OB line of 5th wheels. At least we stayed loyal to Keystone though. We will still be a part of the rallies and such, even though we have cheated and strayed somewhat.









Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Are you able to rotate the photos?? My neck hurts! lol


Sorry, Dawn. Just posting those photos in the first place was a challenge. I am not very savvy in the ways of technology. I can't even figure out how to add 
"friends" here on this site!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

WOW very nice.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Are you able to rotate the photos?? My neck hurts! lol


ditto!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, I so like the shower...







(p.s. the rest is nice too!)


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

It's gorgeous! Your new home looks so "you"! How exciting. We wish many happy memories for you and your family to come!

Enjoy!

Hope


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice Rig! Thanks for sharing!
I do have 1 question. What is that on top of the dresser? A TV lift?
I really like the 1 pc molded front cap on the front of trailer too.

Ed


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW, what great pictures. It really looks so comfortable! I know you can't wait to get on the road with that wonderful peice of real estate! I hope it serves you well and for a long time.

*HEIDI*


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

3ME said:


> Nice Rig! Thanks for sharing!
> I do have 1 question. What is that on top of the dresser? A TV lift?
> I really like the 1 pc molded front cap on the front of trailer too.
> 
> Ed


Ed,

That is actually a shelf unit that I bought to go over the bed for the alarm clock, books, book light etc. DH installed it last night.

Darlene


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Nice Rig! Thanks for sharing!
> I do have 1 question. What is that on top of the dresser? A TV lift?
> I really like the 1 pc molded front cap on the front of trailer too.
> 
> Ed


Ed,

That is actually a shelf unit that I bought to go over the bed for the alarm clock, books, book light etc. DH installed it last night.

Darlene
[/quote]

Nice shelf but I was kinda drooling over the thought of a big screen there.
Enjoy your beautiful new toy!
I like the interior colors and patterns too.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Hope that tow vehicle of yours is a duallie! Those Challengers are pretty hefty units.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

3ME said:


> Nice Rig! Thanks for sharing!
> I do have 1 question. What is that on top of the dresser? A TV lift?
> I really like the 1 pc molded front cap on the front of trailer too.
> 
> Ed


Ed,

That is actually a shelf unit that I bought to go over the bed for the alarm clock, books, book light etc. DH installed it last night.

Darlene
[/quote]

Nice shelf but I was kinda drooling over the thought of a big screen there.
Enjoy your beautiful new toy!
I like the interior colors and patterns too.
[/quote]

Inside one of the closets is a tv shelf already, but we thought about a larger LCD for the top of the dresser. For now since we have the 32"LCD in the Living room we will "rough it" in the BR!

We love the colors too which is odd because normally travel trailer interiors leave something to be desired.

Darlene


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Nice Rig! Thanks for sharing!
> I do have 1 question. What is that on top of the dresser? A TV lift?
> I really like the 1 pc molded front cap on the front of trailer too.
> 
> Ed


Ed,

That is actually a shelf unit that I bought to go over the bed for the alarm clock, books, book light etc. DH installed it last night.

Darlene
[/quote]

Nice shelf but I was kinda drooling over the thought of a big screen there.
Enjoy your beautiful new toy!
I like the interior colors and patterns too.
[/quote]

Inside one of the closets is a tv shelf already, but we thought about a larger LCD for the top of the dresser. For now since we have the 32"LCD in the Living room we will "rough it" in the BR!

We love the colors too which is odd because normally travel trailer interiors leave something to be desired.

Darlene
[/quote]

I hear ya with Elvis marries Maude (remeber that show) color schemes many others have.
I am truly jealous with 2 tv's to haul around especially the 32'' LCD.
I think surround sound (if it doesn't have it already)would be a great mod.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

3ME said:


> Nice Rig! Thanks for sharing!
> I do have 1 question. What is that on top of the dresser? A TV lift?
> I really like the 1 pc molded front cap on the front of trailer too.
> 
> Ed


Ed,

That is actually a shelf unit that I bought to go over the bed for the alarm clock, books, book light etc. DH installed it last night.

Darlene
[/quote]

Nice shelf but I was kinda drooling over the thought of a big screen there.
Enjoy your beautiful new toy!
I like the interior colors and patterns too.
[/quote]

Inside one of the closets is a tv shelf already, but we thought about a larger LCD for the top of the dresser. For now since we have the 32"LCD in the Living room we will "rough it" in the BR!

We love the colors too which is odd because normally travel trailer interiors leave something to be desired.

Darlene
[/quote]

I hear ya with Elvis marries Maude (remeber that show) color schemes many others have.
I am truly jealous with 2 tv's to haul around especially the 32'' LCD.
I think surround sound (if it doesn't have it already)would be a great mod.
[/quote]

It has it!









It also came with a water purifier, slide awnings, ceiling fan, washer dryer hookup, and a bunch of other cool stuff. The best thing was the price. $28,000. Used twice. Still had tags on the dining room chairs, 2 new recliner/glider/rockers and the refrigerator still had the blue tape on the drawers inside. It still had a the new smell! (I have been working on getting rid of that) It was a deal too perfect to pass up. It is killing us to wait until our first trip in a week and a half. We had a cruise planned for last week and we have a overnight trip planned this weekend, so we are just having to exhibit patience. We have done one driveway camp and have sat and watched TV out there a few nights just to enjoy it a little bit.

We really didn't want to buy anything this year because we just got a new truck, but sometimes a deal falls in your lap and you just have to jump on it. Thanks for sharing our joy!

Darlene


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Nice Rig! Thanks for sharing!
> I do have 1 question. What is that on top of the dresser? A TV lift?
> I really like the 1 pc molded front cap on the front of trailer too.
> 
> Ed


Ed,

That is actually a shelf unit that I bought to go over the bed for the alarm clock, books, book light etc. DH installed it last night.

Darlene
[/quote]

Nice shelf but I was kinda drooling over the thought of a big screen there.
Enjoy your beautiful new toy!
I like the interior colors and patterns too.
[/quote]

Inside one of the closets is a tv shelf already, but we thought about a larger LCD for the top of the dresser. For now since we have the 32"LCD in the Living room we will "rough it" in the BR!

We love the colors too which is odd because normally travel trailer interiors leave something to be desired.

Darlene
[/quote]

I hear ya with Elvis marries Maude (remeber that show) color schemes many others have.
I am truly jealous with 2 tv's to haul around especially the 32'' LCD.
I think surround sound (if it doesn't have it already)would be a great mod.
[/quote]

It has it!









It also came with a water purifier, slide awnings, ceiling fan, washer dryer hookup, and a bunch of other cool stuff. The best thing was the price. $28,000. Used twice. Still had tags on the dining room chairs, 2 new recliner/glider/rockers and the refrigerator still had the blue tape on the drawers inside. It still had a the new smell! (I have been working on getting rid of that) It was a deal too perfect to pass up. It is killing us to wait until our first trip in a week and a half. We had a cruise planned for last week and we have a overnight trip planned this weekend, so we are just having to exhibit patience. We have done one driveway camp and have sat and watched TV out there a few nights just to enjoy it a little bit.

We really didn't want to buy anything this year because we just got a new truck, but sometimes a deal falls in your lap and you just have to jump on it. Thanks for sharing our joy!

Darlene
[/quote]

Sounds as good as it looks!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Darlene - that's a real nice looking 5'er you got there. Wish you guys the best and years of enjoyment.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I've got a crick in my neck from looking sideways at all the photos.

The new SOB 5'r looks

g

r

e

a

t

...............I think.


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Wow, that is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new SOB.







I have a perfect solution for those pictures..... turn the SOB on it's side before taking anymore photos.
















Take Care,
Tripp.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Are you able to rotate the photos?? My neck hurts! lol


what...you don't ready Outbackers.com while laying down?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations Darlene it is beautiful!! 
Best of Luck & many many happy memories in your new 5'er.


----------



## Abbe (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your new vacation home. It is so beautiful! Best wishes for many happy memories to be made while using it!


----------

